
Ask HN: How I Can Learn Mobile Game Programming/Design? - milvakili
I&#x27;m interested in game programming these days and have couple of ideas of my own. I would like to learn more about where should I start design a game and learn more about the process.<p>I would really appreciate good book or tutorial suggestions.<p>I&#x27;m an infra engineer in Bay Area and would like to try out new things.
======
ArtWomb
My recommendation would be to take the time to learn Unity. Get involved with
their talented community. Skills you acquire will be readily transferable to
other domains such as VR / AR, computer vision, etc.

[https://unity3d.com/learn/tutorials](https://unity3d.com/learn/tutorials)

For game design inspiration, there is no better way than learning from past
masters. GDC Vault archives a massive number of classic talks and postmortems.

[https://www.gdcvault.com/](https://www.gdcvault.com/)

Best of luck and be sure to post your game when it is finished ;)

------
70122-_6
apologies for the plussing,

[https://plus.google.com/+Freecodecamp](https://plus.google.com/+Freecodecamp)

